# Bag em outdoors kits



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

Having any of you used the bag em outdoors trailer kits or done something like it? I know some say to not hang your decoy bags but this design looks efficient? Thanks


----------



## Hunter MN (Dec 1, 2011)

I have never used the Bag Em Outdoors setup, but the day I have enough money to invest into them they will be what I will use along with the four wheeler kit to get decoys and gear in the field, no doubt! I like to protect my investment and its my opinion to leave the trailer on the road where it belongs unless the field has perfect driving conditions. Just my 2 cents, I like to try to protect my investment, after all we all spend enough money on the sport! :beer: :beer:


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

They are nice big bags and you can get a lot of stuff in them, but for the price&#8230; I don't know.


----------

